# US tax year 2021 - living in Spain



## xali (Feb 19, 2014)

I live in Spain and have made just under $6000 in 2021 from employment. I won't be filing Spain taxes but I'll file US taxes. My question is about Form 1040 line 1 (Wages, salaries, tips, etc.). Since Spanish employer took taxes out of my paychecks, what amount should go in line 1, the amount before taxes or the amount in my paychecks? Thanks!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You enter the amount before tax.


----------



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

In MyExpatTaxes, you would need to enter your total income (before taxes) under Foreign Employment Compensation and it would allocate it to Form 1040 line 1 for you. Then you can then enter the amount of foreign taxes you paid to claim the Foreign Tax Credit in case you have a tax balance due. Hope this helps!


----------

